# Spoiler Removal



## jaylivesinsf (Jun 16, 2004)

I think the stock spoiler on my hatchback is super gay. I want to take it off but I don't know how big the holes are. How big are the holes and if it's larger than a quarter size, will I have to weld it?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well im not 100% sure on how its on there but im guessing its bolted....i cant remember. you could just leave those bolts in there until you have the time for it to get welded shut or whatever


----------



## jaylivesinsf (Jun 16, 2004)

So there will be bolts blocking the hole? Does that mean water won't get inside my trunk? I want to take it off because it's also rusting underneath the spoiler.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

then you should probably get a new hatch. and if there is rust, then you seem to have a much bigger problem than just the bolt holes.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

there are 3 holes and its also attached with double sided tape. the holes i have seen bondo'ed but i strongly disagree with this method, personally i think bondo is the cheapest shit out there. it may be possible to re-fiberglass some of it but be prepared to pay high prices. welding is also an option too, nothing wrong with that


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Bullshit. There were around 8 holes on my hatch when i took the spoiler off.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i had 4 bolts, and definately no tape.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

it depends how bad the rust is to get a new hatch. Mine has a little spot but the body shop said it can be fixed.


----------



## Team1Up (Jun 21, 2004)

*rusto*



zlr101 said:


> it depends how bad the rust is to get a new hatch. Mine has a little spot but the body shop said it can be fixed.


 i had mine to be welded and painted over when i got mine off my other 240 is so bad that i had to replace it .. screw that nissan super gay stock spolier


----------



## jaylivesinsf (Jun 16, 2004)

There's a little line of rust right above the third brake light. I might just rip it off, spray it with WD40 (???) and slap on some bondo. The stock spoiler is super gay!!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you will either need to treat the rust or cut it out.
Its best to tack weld plate under the holes then use filler otherwise the filler will shrink and fall through (sink)


----------

